# Homebrew trim wax



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey everyone, i had a try at home brewing but it didnt really work out as a wax for the paint work but seems to be good on trim, heres a few pictures of it on my cars trim,

Before










50/50 shot










Sorry for the poor quality of pictures

It beads aswell but i dont have a picture of that for some reason.

Its still in the testing stages but once i have had it on my car for a bit to see how it goes i could send some out to see how you guys find it,

Thanks for looking

"Without heart we would be mere machines"


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

using linseed or peanut oil should make a good trim wax too.

looks pretty good in the 50:50 there.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> using linseed or peanut oil should make a good trim wax too.
> 
> looks pretty good in the 50:50 there.


Its got linseed oil in it, that might be whats making it good on trim,
Heres a beading picture, the trim wax is on the left and on the right thers nothing lol 









"Without heart we would be mere machines"


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Well done mate, I just made a trim wax on my homebrew thread, just be careful tho as eventually the carnauba can dry out and show on the trim, this may not happen straight away but after two or three weeks. Just thought id let you know its a possibility incase you use it in your car or someone elses whilst testing :thumb:


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Dan3.2 said:


> Well done mate, I just made a trim wax on my homebrew thread, just be careful tho as eventually the carnauba can dry out and show on the trim, this may not happen straight away but after two or three weeks. Just thought id let you know its a possibility incase you use it in your car or someone elses whilst testing :thumb:


Thanks for the heads up, i had a look at your trim wax, looks good. Like the colour of it.

Mines is on my own car the now so if it goes wrong then thats okay lol i will leave it on and do an update in a couple of weeks to see how it goes,

Marc

"Without heart we would be mere machines"


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

nice, what all is in it?


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Callummarshall said:


> nice, what all is in it?


Its got, carnauba, bees wax,lemon oil, linseed oil and coconut oil.

Had a look today and they're still black lol


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

A little up date, made a new batch with a little bit of tweaking, alot more oily, here it is,


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

looks good buddy :thumb:


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Just a little up date, trims still nice and black and bead up

V2 ( thats what am calling it) is alot more oily and very easy to spread, i realy like it as a trim dressing, getting nearer to getting some samples made up


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

this stuff works well it is easy to apply and keeps trim black even in this scottish weather. will do a full review soon hopefully


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I thought i would have a little play with the wax today as theres about 2 foot of snow out side  i had a bit if clio trim trying around the garage so i brought it in, gave it a wash n had a go off the wax, heres the results, before:










50/50


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Had a little play around with the recipe for the trim wax and made it into a sprayable one, even easier to apply now, spray on, wipe off, and its still beading great


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow , great results marc on the trims .


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking good..any streaking problems??


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks  and no streaking, just stays black, takes forever to fade, its on the land rover bumpers aswell, has been for about a month now and its still going strong


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow pretty solid performance! Really nice bead too!!


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Marc have you got any of the spray sample ones going?

Thanks,

Dave


----------

